# are they compatable



## freshy (Jan 25, 2010)

hey everyone

i currently have a kuhli loach along with a molly, angelfish and a zebra danio. i want to add a redtailed shark to my tank, so the question i have is will there be problems between the kuhli loach and the red tailed shark (in terms of territory and competing for food as they are both bottom dwellers)? 

any help will be appreciated

thanx


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldnt, get corydoras instead. My rainbow shark was able to catch and injure a kuhli I have, he has a wee little scar now but the shark is gone.

They really arent community fish and might get the angels fins and vents.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The RTS will cause problems for your current inhabitants.


----------



## freshy (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok thanx alot for the info. think il get a corydoras instead


----------

